# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Giao lưu An giang

## tranphong248

Có bác nào ở An giang cho mình giao lưu học hỏi kinh nghiệm về máy CNC với ah
Cảm ơn

----------


## CKD

Bác ở An Giang? Ngay thành phố hay đâu thế? Có dịp ghé An Giang cafe tám chơi ạ

----------


## tranphong248

Mình ở gần Châu Đốc , có dịp bác ghé qua alo mình 0944 675 907

----------


## cnclaivung

cho địa chỉ đi bác... em đi châu đốc miết

----------


## tranphong248

bác CNCLAIVUNG qua Châu đốc chắc là đi đường Tân châu nhỉ, nếu vậy qua đến TC phone cho e cũng được

----------


## Tôn Thanh Huy

mình ở Châu Đốc nè gần nhà thờ lớn của Châu Đốc bác nào gần liêh hệ mình cà phê nha ĐT: 0993939111

----------


## saudau

Long Xuyên thì hú mình dí cụ Hữu Nhiệm nha.

----------


## JERRY CNC

mình Chợ Mới đây, bác ở Châu Đốc khúc nào, cũng hay đi, cho SĐT đi, nào đi ghé giao lưu

----------


## tranphong248

[QUOTE=JERRY CNC;114509]mình Chợ Mới đây, bác ở Châu Đốc khúc nào, cũng hay đi, cho SĐT đi, nào đi ghé giao lưu[/QUOTE

bác có đi châu đốc alo mình cafe 0944 675 907

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em ở sài gòn gần châu đốc có ghé qua được hông anh. :-)

----------

tranphong248

----------


## blacksky2411

em quê Châu Đốc đây, nhưng cuối năm mới về 1 lần.

----------

tranphong248

----------


## tranphong248

Ha ha. Chú Minh gần châu đốc thì cafe cà pháo nha.
@ Blacksky: Bác về châu đốc thì hú e cũng cà pháo cafe nhe

----------


## CKD

Đang hướng về An Giang, anh em điểm danh cafe trưa đi ạ.

----------


## saudau

Xúi quẩy, Cụ ghé Long Xuyên chơi mà có ly cafe mà chạy ra chạy vô, uống 2 lần chưa hết được.

----------


## CKD

> Xúi quẩy, Cụ ghé Long Xuyên chơi mà có ly cafe mà chạy ra chạy vô, uống 2 lần chưa hết được.


Có gì đâu cụ.
Rất cảm ơn các cụ đã tiếp đón rất nhiệt tình, rất vui ạ.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## tranphong248

ngày mai tầm giờ " thìn" e gạ được vài cụ cafe tại Long xuyên,(địa bàn cụ saudau) cụ nào còn ẩn danh có nhã ý giao lưu xin mời liên hệ cụ saudau 0939 902 577, mọi hao mòn máy móc bác saudau lo luôn ợ, e chỉ có nhiệm vụ thong báo thoai ợ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Thanks

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Chả có anh em nào lên buôn ma thuột nhỉ. Lủi thủi trên này

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế thì bác ra Hà Lội hoặc vào Xì Gòn đi... Bác Minh Dâm Tặc hứa là sẽ dẫn bác đi ăn chơi từ A đến Z luôn đó

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## MrNgo

e mới tập tành cnc...e chỉ đam mê DIY thôi ko phải thợ... mong mấy a chia sẽ chút kinh nghiệm cho e út ạ...e ở gần phà An Hoà ạ...!! :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

> e mới tập tành cnc...e chỉ đam mê DIY thôi ko phải thợ... mong mấy a chia sẽ chút kinh nghiệm cho e út ạ...e ở gần phà An Hoà ạ...!!


Hehehe, sáng rãnh cafe. Xuống chợ Mỹ Phước hú cái là hiện hồn liền.

----------

